# Deadalus Pro Coil Maker V2



## HvNDhF (28/5/18)

Morning All

Please excuse if this is not in the correct section, please move if to correct section if needed.

I have a few questions to my vapers if you don't mind?

1) I am currently using Fused Clapton and Alien Clapton coils which I purchase from a Local Shop, they cost me between R 100 and R 200 per pair of coils. Will purchasing this machine be worth it? (Can get it on TakeaLot for R 900)

2) Will this maker be able to make the above mentioned coils?

3) What gauge and type of wire would you suggest purchasing if I want to make the above mentioned coils as I am only after flavor and clouds does not really bother me.

If you have any other tips on what to get or where to buy supplies, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thank You in Advance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (28/5/18)

HvNDhF said:


> Morning All
> 
> Please excuse if this is not in the correct section, please move if to correct section if needed.
> 
> ...


@KZOR has a number of tutorials on using this machine on his youtube channel, looks easy enough but have a look yourself. Purchase the wire tipes and guages your current favourite coils are made of to start off with.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (28/5/18)

Coil making is a skill which is developed over time with practice. Deadalus is just tool which makes coil making slightly easier. I have seen videos of coil makers making great coils using a drill and common household items. 
So the answers are-
1. Definitely worth it if u are into making coils and have the time and patience as there is a learning curve.
2. Yes u can 
3. Depends on what type of coils you are making, refer to @KZOR 's video archive. 

I will strongly suggest that you watch coil making videos before u purchase the tool. Hoping this was helpful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Cobrali (28/5/18)

1) Yes

2) Fused Clapton - yes, alien coils, with some learning and tweaking - yes

3) I normally use 28ga ni80 core with 36ga ni80

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

